

Discovering SmartOS - bsg75
http://opusmagnus.wordpress.com/2012/02/14/discovering-smartos/#

======
bsg75
I see the authors point about not looking at this as an OpenSolaris
equivalent, but I am still a bit confused as to the use cases.

It is a interesting approach. Can anyone suggest some cases where this would
be a fit over OpenIndiana or OmniOS?

